# Cancelling an II Exchange made with WM credits



## DaveNV (Apr 25, 2020)

(Finally, a genuine timeshare question!  )

I have a trip planned for this August to Hawaii.  It was made last year as two request-first exchanges in Interval using WorldMark credits. Does anyone know how things work if I need to cancel the trip?  Would I end up with an exchange credit in my Interval account, (in this case, two exchange credits), or do the credits used go all the way back to WorldMark?  Since credits only last two years, I'm concerned with having WM credits back in my WM account that would be expiring in a short timeframe.

I know I can call II and ask, but doing that would make me admit my long-awaited three-week retirement trip to Hawaii isn't going to happen.  I'm not ready to do that just yet. 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 25, 2020)

Anybody know?


----------



## rhonda (Apr 25, 2020)

Sorry, I haven't used my WM credits through II since July 2017.  When I booked that exchange I also opted for II's Exchange Plus (?) add-on which offered enhanced "Plan B" options, just in case.  

In general, I'd assume:  If you cancel the exchange, the WM credits will likely stay in II as a "deposit."  The deposit will have a specific expiration date.  You'll want to travel before that expiration date.

However, the world is so different now!  Do any of the special conditions on II's website for C-19 fit your situation?  https://www.intervalworld.com/web/my/info/benefits/update


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 25, 2020)

rhonda said:


> Sorry, I haven't used my WM credits through II since July 2017.  When I booked that exchange I also opted for II's Exchange Plus (?) add-on which offered enhanced "Plan B" options, just in case.
> 
> In general, I'd assume:  If you cancel the exchange, the WM credits will likely stay in II as a "deposit."  The deposit will have a specific expiration date.  You'll want to travel before that expiration date.
> 
> However, the world is so different now!  Do any of the special conditions on II's website for C-19 fit your situation?  https://www.intervalworld.com/web/my/info/benefits/update



Thanks, Rhonda.  No, they don't apply just yet. I'd already checked those.  Currently, the exchange was made in 2019, and things are technically still in place, as the exchange is for late August 2020. I'm mostly curious what happens if I cancel the exchange due to Covid-19, if and when that becomes necessary. Hoping I don't have to do that.

So you're saying if it stays as a deposit in my account, then it's as if I had just deposited a regular week for them?  And I'd have to arrange an exchange before it expires, just like how any old deposit would work?  I'm fine with that, if that's how it works out.  I'm pretty new to Interval, (but have lots of experience with RCI), and wasn't sure how it works with a credits thing like this.

Dave


----------



## Tacoma (Apr 26, 2020)

I had to cancel 2 II exchanges pretty much at the last minute because of covid-19. They only give you an exchange certificate for the week even for the week I booked with WM points. They told me it could only be used for an exchange in the next 30 days but it doesn't seen to be quite that bad. It is however not going to get you another Hawaii week. The second one I just used an exchange certificate in my account to book and had to cancel that as well. They said they would put another exchange certificate into my account. Three phone calls and 6 weeks down the road and still don't have the second accommodation week in my account. Since the first one is limited and only good for this year I haven't been too concerned about getting on the phone for the fourth time to ask for the certificate since I likely won't be able to use it anyways. Good luck.
Joan


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 26, 2020)

Thanks, Joan. I'll have to see how this plays out. If it all falls on its face, I can't be terribly upset. Both weeks were booked with "found" credits in my WM account I wasn't expecting when I bought the account. I don't want to waste them, certainly, but free-to-me is a little more forgiving. 

As a backup, I've already booked two weeks at WM locations in Hawaii for Spring 2021. I can cancel those, as with any WM reservation, if it turns out this August happens as planned.  And if August doesn't happen as planned, I'll have next Spring in place.  It's Hawaii, so better late than never. 

Dave


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 26, 2020)

Tacoma or DaveNW,  did you purchased II insurance?


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 26, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> Tacoma or DaveNW,  did you purchased II insurance?



I didn't purchase the insurance, but I did purchase the E-Plus Retrade option.  I figure if push comes to shove, I'll Retrade to another resort for sometime next year.

Dave


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 26, 2020)

I learned the hard way,  to me the E- Pus Retrade option is a better option than their insurance plan. Now that is my opinion only.


----------



## rhonda (Apr 26, 2020)

Glad to read you purchased the optional Exchange Plus!  I think that is going to be your answer in this situation.


----------



## Tacoma (Apr 27, 2020)

No I did not purchase insurance. Still not sure I would. I'm OK with the occasional loss. The only insurance I'm big on is travel insurance.


----------

